# Snowy & Crystal in Europe



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The above photo is one out of the thousands of pictures taken by me during our trip this summer. Today, I worked on the malts' summer trip (part 1) video. 

What I decided to do for this video is put random footages in one: Bits & Pieces from here and there. In other words, you will find them in different parks, different days, different places...etc you will also see them looking/wearing differently in the different clips. In some clips, u will find them messy, in others, tidier and better looking  

In the trip, the malts had a BLAST; we just make sure to search for different parks from time to time. Yes, they enjoy being with you when sightseeing so much (you just have to see them, especially Snowy) BUT they go extremely crazy when we take them to off-leash-parks where they can run free, play fetch, chase each other, meet new friends...etc So it isn't only about me deciding where I wanna go/visit; it is about them as well ... places for me and other places I go to especially for them. It just warms my heart to see them happy:wub::wub:

Bellow is the video: 
...oh and just before I forget: ignore the song chosen :HistericalSmiley: I couldn't find anything fitting with my limited time to make the video (the one that is played is more into being in a tropical island or something LOL 






hugs
Kat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a fun video Kat! Those dogs have done more traveling than I have!!!!

I especially like the end where people were taking pictures of Snowy and Crystal instead of the Eiffel Tower!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

WOW!! What an awesome time S & C had on their summer vacation!! Kat, the video is fantastic!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

How cooooool!!! I love watching Snowy and Crystal play and have fun . I love how interested they both were in the ducks and how Snowy looks out the window on the train, but I especially love ow Snowy is a celebrety amongs celebreties in Paris and boy can he pose! Thank you for sharing Kat and I can't wait to see the continuation - I hope you have time to put it together. And now I can't get the song out of my head


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

That was a cute video! I especially loved them on the boat duck watching and by the eiffel tower! Too cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow Kat - what an amazing video!

Looks like you three had an amazing time travelling!

(so when are you coming to Ireland? )


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Kat, you and your babies are so amazing. I feel so privledged to see your pics and that video was amazing. Oh Kat, the music was perfect. I loved seeing Snowy and Cryrstal meeting other fluffs. Oh your babies look so happy. I LOVED the fact that the tourist were taking pics of your babies instead of the Eiffel Tower OMG, I was dying!!!!

Kat, you, and your babies are amazing. And Snowy and Crystal are two very happy fluffs.

Oh I just loved it. Thanks so much for sharing!!!!! It was perfect!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The video was awesome. I loved watching S&C on their European vacation, looks like they had a great time.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love the video Kat.......Snowy and Crystal are such happy, healthy, energetic pups. I love to see them run and play. It just amazes me when you let them run off leash and they always come back. I would be afraid mine would run off and I would never find them. Love Snowy on the train looking out the window, he is really taking everything in~~so enjoyed the Part 1 of your video and looking forward to the next one!!! What little well traveled cosmopolitan babies!!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a fantastic video. Thanks for posting :biggrin:
Dedicated Mummy getting up that early to take them for a walk before setting off 
How many harnesses do you have????? wowsers, seemed a different one every day.
Tails a wagging for so many reasons, ducks, cotons, boat rides, what fun they had.
Of course they wanted pics of your gang......way more interesting than the Eiffel tower. 

Well done Kat. Thanks for bring us along for the ride :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kat, I LOVE the video! What makes your videos so special is seeing Crystal and Snowy enjoy their adventures so much!

I, like others here, love seeing the tourists more interested in taking pictures of your fluff's than the Eiffel Tower! :HistericalSmiley: I loved watching Crystal and Snowy running free and playing in the parks! And, Snowy looking out the train window ... he is really taking everything in. I am amazed how attracted Snowy and Crystal were to watching the ducks, too! 

I can't wait to see Part ll of your videos! Oh, and the music in the video is fun, too!

The photo of Crystal and Snowy in Geneva, Switzerland, is gorgeous, too! 

That was so thoughtful of you, Kat, to make sure there were special places and parks for Snowy and Crystal to enjoy parts of their vacation with you. You are such a wonderful Mommy to them! :tender:

Kat, love and hugs for you, Snowy, and Crystal.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Kat, that video is just fantastic. You can tell how much Snowy and Crystal enjoyed there vacation. They have got to be two of the luckiest Maltese to have a mommy like you and you are definitely one of the luckiest 
Maltese mommy's to have two special angels like them


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Great video!!! What fun they were having!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How fun was that! Great little tourists those two are!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Snowy and Crystal videos are the BEST videos on the web!!!! :chili::chili::chili: Everytime I watch a Snowy and Crystal vid, I fall head over heels in love with both of them....all over again. :wub::wub::wub: I really loved the slow motion effects, very nice!! :thumbsup: I loved the Eiffel Tower paw-paparazzi! Snowy is such a STAR!!! He's a natural on the red carpet. The boat ride with the ducks was so cute. The train is so nice for them, too! What a relaxing and picturesque method of travel. I hope you keep the videos and pics coming, I would like to see several more videos! You said you took thousands of pics, I would love to see them all!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love it that Snowy and Crystal are so jett set! They're beyond CUTE!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

oh Kat this is an amazing video!! :aktion033::aktion033::thumbsup: thank you so much for sharing!! :wub: I loved seeing Snowy&Crystal play in their many beautiful outfits and enjoyed the train ride and the eiffel tower! <3 

I'm wondering, do you work in marketing?? your video stories are always super amazing!!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

I really enjoyed the video.. makes me really want to take my fluffs on a trip like that one day! snowy and crystal must have had a blast


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Beautiful, Kat! S&C are the best travelled Malts ever! Your video (or should I say THEIR video?) was great, a good time was definitely had by all!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your sweet words about the malts:wub::wub: I am really happy to read that you liked the video (and the song:HistericalSmiley: / honestly, i don't understand a word from the song, but the music gives me the feel of being in a tropical island lol.. I thought: better have something(song) played in the background than nothing  

Yes, Snowy & Crystal are very curious to everything new. Snowy has the traveling gene in him, i think:w00t: you just have to see him!!! He is into everything and everyone!!!!! I love this boy. Crystal copies everything Snowy does, yet again she is the more laid back malt :wub: perfect traveler -and not a trouble maker :innocent: the two of them make a good team. They get along so well with one another. 



> people were taking pictures of Snowy and Crystal instead of the Eiffel Tower!!!! :rofl:





allheart said:


> I LOVED the fact that the tourist were taking pics of your babies instead of the Eiffel Tower OMG, I was dying!!!!





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I, like others here, love seeing the tourists more interested in taking pictures of your fluff's than the Eiffel Tower! :HistericalSmiley:


I know, right? ... hilarious!!! We were there first when these tourists came afterwards (having the initial plan of snapping the tower's photos) BUT went AWWHING and melting when seeing the malts..they completely forgot about the tower UNTIL it was the malts' time to leave that spot :HistericalSmiley:
awwh they seemed so sweet  



Johita said:


> boy can he pose!


I think that I trained him well :smrofl: 



amby said:


> (so when are you coming to Ireland? )


I hope sometime in the near future  and if we made it, Milo boy:wub:, we gotta meet you and mommy:chili:



CeeCee's Mom said:


> IIt just amazes me when you let them run off leash and they always come back. I would be afraid mine would run off :


It takes training and practice  Believe it or not, Crystal is naturally glued to her mommy:w00t: She will take runs, zoomies, plays fetch and chase BUT she doesn't like to and wont lose her sight of her mommy:wub:
With Snowy, it took a bit of training. 
Nevertheless, I only leave them off leash in safe to be off leash places


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Dedicated Mummy getting up that early to take them for a walk before setting off
> How many harnesses do you have?????


oh Maureen, early flights aren't my favorite... but since we had to be in the airport at 5 AM, yes we barely slept lol 
Good thing though, the malts went ZzzzZzzzing during the whole 5:50 hours flight to Europe :aktion033: that is what I was aiming for when playing ball with them, letting them run, release their energies and go for a long walk --- so they could sleep during the whole flight  

we took around 15 harnesses with us, but they wore 8 or 9 of them during the whole trip - i think - 



lynda said:


> you are definitely one of the luckiest
> Maltese mommy's to have two special angels like them


:tender::tender: oh I 500% agree with you:wub::wub:




suzimalteselover said:


> I hope you keep the videos and pics coming, I would like to see several more videos! You said you took thousands of pics, I would love to see them all!


I hope to share them too, Suzi :hugging: 



yeagerbum said:


> I'm wondering, do you work in marketing?? your video stories are always super amazing


awwh thanks but I don't work in marketing. In 2008, I took an introduction course to marketing (it is mandatory for all business students in college, just before you specialize into a specific field), but it was more into theories and basics. I might go into it more when I go to Grad school.

I discovered my interest in video making after I was inspired by SNOWY :wub: to put together his antics and goofy acts into one video. After that first video I made, EVERYONE I knew was *tortured* by the home-camera person, who happened to be me, :HistericalSmiley: I chase them everywhere and film the small things: in events, parties, trips, gathers....etc
then put the clips together and build a small story out of it. Some people don't appreciate me chasing, but once they see the one video, they always end up smiling  I love that *smiley* result that I get. 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> (or should I say THEIR video?)


That for sure is THEIR video :two thumbs up:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> I hope sometime in the near future  and if we made it, Milo boy:wub:, we gotta meet you and mommy:chili:




If you do visit Ireland we could travel to where you(and Snowy & Crystal?) are as Ireland is small!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Now that is my idea of a holiday!! WooHoo!! Sooooo much fun! Snowy and Crystal have the life that's for sure. I adored seeing how Snowy loved looking out the train window. And my heart melted when Crystal fell in love. And the little puppy 'train' was hysterical.:HistericalSmiley: I love that your family includes Snowy and Crystal in their holiday plans. What a great family you have Kat.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

amby said:


> If you do visit Ireland we could travel to where you(and Snowy & Crystal?) are as Ireland is small!


I know that it is beautiful too :thumbsup: My current trainer comes from Ireland. I've seen some pretty pictures she took of it. 

Oh that will be so much fun :chili: 

when deciding on where to take the malts, three things come into my mind:
1. flight hours. The longest these two have been to is no more than 6 hours. This particular summer, we only took 2 flights (going, 5:50 hours, and returning, 5:30 hours)). The rest of the traveling was done by train (although planes are faster), but trains are more fun for the malts. They are allowed to go for a walk in the train AND play.
2. Malts should be with me during the journey. 
3. Rules that countries have for pets (the malts have their pet passport-I haven't taken them to Ireland or Sweden,similar rules,) but my friend takes her poodle from here to Sweden every summer with no complication at all.. i am just thinking...we could go to Germany, stay sometime, and use EU pet passport when entering Ireland (without quarantine)... I guess we can also do to Ireland one day. Let's just see 

It will be great and fun if we and the malts can meet :Happy_Dance:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Kat what a wonderful mom you are and a wonderful video. I want to go too....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kat, you would have to check on the requirements for Ireland---one thing is that they could not FLY in on the plane w/you (I am pretty sure about this). They would have to be in cargo I believe? Do you ride in cargo? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
From EC we can do the titer rabies & that takes around 6 months but then there is the travel issue. Let me know if I am wrong. 
Maybe someone who shows & lives there can tell us what the current rules stipulate?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Now that is my idea of a holiday!! WooHoo!! Sooooo much fun! Snowy and Crystal have the life that's for sure. I adored seeing how Snowy loved looking out the train window. And my heart melted when Crystal fell in love. And the little puppy 'train' was hysterical.:HistericalSmiley: I love that your family includes Snowy and Crystal in their holiday plans. What a great family you have Kat.


Glad that u liked it, Crystal.
You should just see them (family): Snowy & Crystal are in their top priority. They are also included to join some of the conversations, that is dad's favorite activity to do with the malts:HistericalSmiley: among them, he is the one who speaks to them the most (after me, of course). The malts just LOVE it - you see that happy tails and smiling body language...ok, sometimes, he sneaks a treat or two to their mouths when I don't really want him to, but he is getting better at not giving-in to the puppy eyes that they give.. 

That is why I feel so good about leaving the malts with them whenever I have to leave without them. My brother is 100% me in personality when it comes to his love to animals (actually, the whole family are animal lovers:HistericalSmiley but my brother and I are crazy about them. The malts love him - They don't have to miss me so much when I am gone if they were with my brother; they keep each other busy  
I am blessed to have them in my life and thankful for every lil thing :wub:



sophiesmom said:


> Oh Kat what a wonderful mom you are and a wonderful video. I want to go too....


Thank you Diane 
I haven't seen your posts in a long time. 
I hope you and the fluffs are well


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Kat, you would have to check on the requirements for Ireland---one thing is that they could not FLY in on the plane w/you (I am pretty sure about this). They would have to be in cargo I believe? Do you ride in cargo? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> From EC we can do the titer rabies & that takes around 6 months but then there is the travel issue. Let me know if I am wrong.
> Maybe someone who shows & lives there can tell us what the current rules stipulate?


:smrofl: I haven't tried going by cargo....yet. The malts have previously though since the returning rules are also cargo - but fine when going. It differs from airline to another.
In fact, Snowy flew from Czech Republic to the local pet store by cargo (there are no puppy mills here, so pet store pups come from mills in Europe). My parents didn't know about pet stores at that time; they got me Snowy as a gift....one of the best gift/fluff I currently have :wub:

Are you sure it applies to all airlines? I really don't know as I haven't taken them there. One thing is for sure, the rules are in constant change. so yep, another thing I do is get the updated ones before deciding


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I _think_ that if your bringing a pet to Ireland you may have to stop in London first - but I'm not sure of that.

On the airline that we flew Milo to Ireland on - dogs go in a little room beside the toilet - the door was left open and I could actually see him on the flight 

Could be different coming from other countries though


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OH WOW Kat!!! That was amazing. How are you so talented??? I have a little pocket camcorder, and I wold love to do videos like that, how do you know how to do that?? I have tons of little video clips from when Nelson was a baby. I dunno how you piece stuff together like that, and it flows so well!

The fluffs definitely looked like they enjoyed themselves. Too cute for words. I loved the part with the ducks on the boat. And I dunno which one it was, Snowy maybe? With the Yorkie, I've never seen tails wag so fast hahhaha. Too funny.
The tourists at the Eiffel Tower were funny too, looks like your two babies were the main attraction... :wub:

I liked the music too, it was fun. Went well with all the zoomies they were doing. Definitely put a smile on my face, looking forward to part 2!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok I'm ready for the sequel!!! I love it. They are two lucky fluffs to go on a vacation like that. I just loved every bit of it. To see them run free and play with other dogs is wonderful. Loved the boat ride and how
intrigued they were by the geese. Of course the best had to be
Snowy doing his photo shoot in front of the Eiffel Tower. Such a little 
ham:HistericalSmiley:. When they were back at the hotel romping in the bed it was like they were saying we had so much fun what do you think she has
in store for us tomorrow? Thanks for sharing your vacation!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

amby said:


> I _think_ that if your bringing a pet to Ireland you may have to stop in London first - but I'm not sure of that.
> 
> On the airline that we flew Milo to Ireland on - dogs go in a little room beside the toilet - the door was left open and I could actually see him on the flight
> 
> Could be different coming from other countries though


Orla, i just remembered your story when you brought Milo to Ireland. Yes, you did mention that he was in cabin with other passengers. Thanks for reminding  

Oh well, I don't have to check on these rules right now as I am not going there anytime soon. When/if it is time, then i can search/ask for all requirements and alternative possibilities .... and see if i will be happy to bring the malts along. If I didn't bring the malts, Milo's maltese kisses will ease my feeling of missing my 2 :tender:



SugarBob62 said:


> I have a little pocket camcorder, and I wold love to do videos like that, how do you know how to do that?? I have tons of little video clips from when Nelson was a baby. I dunno how you piece stuff together like that, and it flows so well!


oh Amanda, trust me, it isn't hard to do :hugging:
You only need a simple video editing software. It depends which computer are you are using, there is one that comes with it for free. Example, for Windows users, there is Windows Movie Maker. For Mac users, there is imovie software. I edited my clips in imovie 6 (I have 8 and 9 as well, but 6 us the best for me) In each these simple video editing softwares, there are easy instructions to follow. If you were a type of person who likes to play around with things while learning, then you don't even need the instructions. It is very easy to figure them out (all icons are named. You can just click and try them out - that is the way how I learned it; I actually find it much quicker to learn when doing that...what you learn sticks in mind quicker when you do it on your own...have a couple of trial and errors always make the lesson better learnt (for me at least ). 

Check the editing software if you were interested - if you need any help, feel free to PM me anytime  ...oh I SURE HOPE that you do get into editing Nelson's clips:chili: I would LOOOOOOOOVE to see that boy in action...believe it or not, I never saw him in a video:w00t: i can just picture him to be super CUTE while on the move:wub:



mary-anderson said:


> When they were back at the hotel romping in the bed it was like they were saying we had so much fun what do you think she has


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWH :wub: thank you for this VERY CUTE description to their thoughts :wub: totally LOVED it


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kat, oh my gosh if I would have been there and saw Snowy and Crystal I would have stopped you and ask for a pictures also.:wub: and then I would have had to find out all about them. Everytime I see a maltese I talk with the owner.:HistericalSmiley:
What a vacation, :aktion033: for all of you. I love the video,:chili: looking forward to seeing another


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Kat,

Your video is just awesome and amazing!!! :thumbsup: S and C are so much fun to see because they always seem so happy having a great time. Was it a lot of work to bring them? I can't wait for part 2 :chili::chili:. You are sooooo talented.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh how cute is that video, it looks like you guys had a great trip.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, Snowy & Crystal had THE most fabulous vacation:aktion033:. Boo & Hannah are giving me dirty looks right now.I think my favorite part is the boat ride,they look so cute watching the ducks. Those 2 fluffs have the most fun ever, what a awesome mommie you are & what an awersome video that is. :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Loved it Kat.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks all  



Maisie and Me said:


> Was it a lot of work to bring them?


not really .. well, yes and no:HistericalSmiley: 
For the first time, it is a bit of a work because the whole experience is new..but afterwards, you kinda get used to what to expect, so it becomes easy! When the fluffs are with you, all your decisions should consider them FIRST before anything else. To make it more special for them, you can make special times/days just for them (ex: going to parks..etc). While traveling, we made sure to take trains all the time - it is MUCH MUCH fun than cars too if you wanna ask the malts; during the whole journey, they can move/walk with me or have small games. 

Now in the sense of requirements (if it was a lot of work?) again nope, because we only have to work on the paper work when leaving and returning back 

just keep in mind, if more than one fluff, you can't handle the whole trip on your own. You do need 1 or more people with you to help. Maybe for some, it is easy to travel with two (or more) all alone, but for me, I can't do that.

Hope that was helpful


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Kat, I loved your video! Now Haiku is asking why I don't take her along on vacations.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

You truly have 2 of the most special malts! That video gave me a smile that lasted over 7 minutes Kat! Loved the video especially the malts on the boat, on the train and my most favorite....the tourists taking S&C's pics @ the Eiffel Tower! That was priceless. Kat you are such a good mommy to take Snowy and Crystal on a European vacation!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Loved it!! Kat, you have the luckiest and cutest dogs. 
We need to hear more about this fabulous vacation.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

great video..


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I have to say that I just love Snowy and Crystal's video...I don't remember ever seeing fluffs having such a good time as them. They look like little celebrities on tour, especially when they were having their pictures taken!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

TheMalts&Me said:


> :smrofl: I haven't tried going by cargo....yet. The malts have previously though since the returning rules are also cargo - but fine when going. It differs from airline to another.
> 
> Are you sure it applies to all airlines? I really don't know as I haven't taken them there. One thing is for sure, the rules are in constant change. so yep, another thing I do is get the updated ones before deciding


It isn't the airline that is the issue but the EC regulations---and I checked in Feb. from the US----they were very tight! 
I still don't know what show people do these days---probably cargo.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat -- look what I've missed while I was away. :wub:
I think you're inciting a riot on SM. :w00t: All our fluffs are saying, "Hey what are we chopped liver?" They all are wondering why they got such deadbeat parents who don't take them to Switzerland, Germany, Paris. Uh oh, I think you'll have to take us ALL along next time.:smrofl:
What a great video as always. Between the dynamic duos antics and your being able to capture them on tape, I am in awe.:yield: I just loved the whole video and especially that part where each of them comes up to the camera and then seem to spring back into a run in the park. It was like they were on springs, the boat scenes, though I would have been scared that the ducks might have bitten (we've seen some nasty swans who will hiss and bite) or that one of them would have gone in the drink), the train scenes and of course the Eiffel Tower. So funny seeing Snowy surrounded by the puparazzi.:HistericalSmiley: BTW,was construction on the Tower finished? When I was there in April there was a lot of scaffolding and netting. Can't wait for the next installment.:wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL, so cute!! :wub::wub::wub: Loved the video and all those tails wagging. LOL at the tourists taking pics of your two! I probably would've done the same. :innocent:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all  really happy to read that you enjoyed!



mom2bijou said:


> That video gave me a smile that lasted over 7 minutes Kat!


:chili::chili::chili:



Snowbody said:


> Kat -- look what I've missed while I was away. :wub:
> I think you're inciting a riot on SM. :w00t: All our fluffs are saying, "Hey what are we chopped liver?" They all are wondering why they got such deadbeat parents who don't take them to Switzerland, Germany, Paris. Uh oh, I think you'll have to take us ALL along next time.:smrofl:
> What a great video as always. Between the dynamic duos antics and your being able to capture them on tape, I am in awe.:yield: I just loved the whole video and especially *that part where each of them comes up to the camera and then seem to spring back into a run in the park. *It was like they were on springs, the boat scenes, though I would have been scared that the ducks might have bitten (we've seen some nasty swans who will hiss and bite) or that one of them would have gone in the drink), the train scenes and of course the Eiffel Tower. So funny seeing Snowy surrounded by the puparazzi.:HistericalSmiley: BTW,was construction on the Tower finished? When I was there in April there was a lot of scaffolding and netting. Can't wait for the next installment.:wub:


Sue, you crack me up:HistericalSmiley: 
(responding to words in BOLD above): If you mean the clip that starts @ 2:07, AWWWWWWH That is one of my favorite clip as well:wub::wub: You see Snowy bounce like a bunny to back up a little and then Crystal joins waiting for me to throw the ball, then they ZOOM away after the ball :HistericalSmiley: No matter how much I say it, it isn't enough to describe how much i love them - they are our sun shine who complete our world :wub::wub: 

oh and about the duck scene, they were harmless since the malts kept their little paws away from the water. Snowy was wishing that I let him go. One hand was filming while the other hand was holding on their leashes tightly; in a way that allows them to go no further than standing (putting their front little paws on the boat). a couple of times they tried to go a little further, but they were called by the leash - they just knew that they couldn't chase duckies, so instead, decided to enjoy watching them :happy: 

yup, construction on the Tower was finished


----------



## bulbagrrrl (Sep 20, 2007)

Such an adorable and inspiring post/video! I've always wanted to travel with my dogs but worry about limitations such as do restaurants let them in, all transportations allow dogs when going place to place, is it safe to crate them in the hotel when you go somewhere they can't? Were any of these a problem for you?

Thanks for sharing!! I LOVE love love your youtube videos! Before I got a Maltese I use to watch videos on them and now realize they were yours! Go Snowy and Crystal! :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

bulbagrrrl said:


> Such an adorable and inspiring post/video! I've always wanted to travel with my dogs but worry about limitations such as do restaurants let them in, all transportations allow dogs when going place to place, is it safe to crate them in the hotel when you go somewhere they can't? Were any of these a problem for you?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!! I LOVE love love your youtube videos! Before I got a Maltese I use to watch videos on them and now realize they were yours! Go Snowy and Crystal! :thumbsup:


 
Hello there, 
welcome! how many fluffs do you have? What is your maltese' name? I see a beautiful maltese in your avater picture. If that is yours, I love the work and effort that you put in taking care of its coat! With our busy life, I keep my two in short coats  it is easier for the three of us to do loads of activities. but I sure admire the ones who can keep up with it 

I enjoy traveling with my malts. I never crated the malts in the hotel a lone! Never did it and I don't think I will feel good or enjoy my outing if I left them all alone in the hotel! That is one of the reasons why I cannot travel with two malts a lone. With two malts, you need at least 2 or 1 people who will be with you. I prefer 2 or more people. Among all the places I've taken my malts to, I found Germany to be the most maltese-friendly country - not only to maltese of course  but to all 4 legged companions -:two thumbs up: I LOVE it for this reason! They are allowed into shopping malls, restaurants, transportations, most touristic places....etc. The neighboring countires are a bit similar (Europe in general is great in that sense), but Germany ranks #1 according to my observation/experience! In France, I did come a cross a situation were my two weren't allowed in a couple of touristic places. I was with a group of friends. One of them suggested that he would stay out with the malts as I and the rest went into that place, toured a little and then came out, and waited for him to take a look at that place while we waited out with the malts! Also, I faced a similar situation with a cab driver! although my two were in their carriers, he still didn't accept that! So yes, being with your malts can limit your options (in Europe, with your malts you can do about 90% of everything you can do without them) It sure can limit your options but not so much! Having a family who love your malts will help A LOT too! My family were close by. I had to leave the malts with them a couple of times while I left without them! 
To simply answer your question about traveling with your fluffs, I would say: it all depends on *who will be with you/around you* and *where are you going to* 

I hope I answered your questions/concern well  otherwise, you can always ask!

Kat


----------



## bulbagrrrl (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you for the detailed reply! I have one little fluff (I like that nickname!) named Maci and I got her about 2 weeks ago so just starting to enjoy this wonderful world of Maltese. :wub: So far this breed is the sweetest I've ever met! OK I'm biased but she is just soooo happy and loving and curious all the time! Hehe.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

bulbagrrrl said:


> Thank you for the detailed reply! I have one little fluff (I like that nickname!) named Maci and I got her about 2 weeks ago so just starting to enjoy this wonderful world of Maltese. :wub: So far this breed is the sweetest I've ever met! OK I'm biased but she is just soooo happy and loving and curious all the time! Hehe.


Maci seems like a very sweet malt (or fluff - lol I was referring to all breeds of dogs. I thought that you had more because I read dogs in your first response). 

Oh I would loooooooooooooooove to meet her in pictures and read more about her. I hope you will share! 

Kat


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Kat, I love the video of your trip to Europe soooooooooo much! You did a fantastic job with it, compliment! 

I'm happy to see that you all enjoyed the time and made wonderful experiences! Snowy and Crystal look so relaxed while traveling! I think to travel by train is really perfect with the malts! 

Can't wait to see part II of your exciting journey through Europe, Kat! Looking so much forward to it!

By the way, the photo of Snowy and Crystal in Geneve is stunning!!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Kat, wow, what an awesome video!! looks like all of you had so much fun!!:chili::chili:


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

How do you manage it? Yet another incredible video - we really enjoyed watching the whole thing and can't wait to see more!

Where do you get their outfits from? We were loving the denim jkt and the teal jumper especially. And if you do come to ireland...we want some playtime too 

great work x


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

I loved this! Thanks so much for sharing it  Your fluffs are so cute.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What a great video (I thought the music was fun...spirited like the bouncy S&C!) Fun to see all the new doggy friends they made...and the puparazzi at the Eiffel Tower LOL!!! Thanks for posting that!!!! You were missed, but looks like a B*L*A*S*T!!!!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG...how entertaining was that??!! C & S adventures are a pure delight to see! Kat, is your family traveling with you or are you traveling alone with your two malts? Truly, I just simply admire you and the life you live and the life you give Snowy & Crystal. If you ever travel to southern Indiana (U.S.)...you be sure to put us on your itinerary! :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am glad that you liked it guys 



Alexa said:


> Can't wait to see part II of your exciting journey through Europe, Kat! Looking so much forward to it!


awwh Alexandra, I so wanna share it too. All I need is the free time to go through the huge amount of remaining videos and photos. One day soon *hopefully*. I am glad that you liked this. 



NIMaltese said:


> How do you manage it? Yet another incredible video - we really enjoyed watching the whole thing and can't wait to see more!
> 
> Where do you get their outfits from? We were loving the denim jkt and the teal jumper especially. And if you do come to ireland...we want some playtime too
> 
> great work x


I am glad that you liked it, Adele:hugging:. 

I get their harnesses/vests from different places (online and local stores). 

We have vendors in SM who sell some awesome ones too :thumbsup: 

The one that you loved the most was given as a gift to the malts from their auntie Dianne :wub: (mommy to CeeCee & Rain). I also love it so much, especially because it was a gift. I tend to treasure the gifts from dear people and love them more than the stuff that I go and buy myself - lol don't know why; I guess that they just become special :wub: - These specific vests (from Dianne) and a couple of gift toys (from Crystal) reached us in a time when the malts really needed fun games because their mommy was unable to have somme fun with them (fell off the horse and hurt my back - malts' life at that period was boooring. I was unable to do anything for them or with them). I remember that when the gifts reached, the malts started to have a BLAST with the toys that Crystal sent and their mommy smiled seeing them happy (you can stuff the toys with treats and the malts go super excited trying to get it out of it) and totally loved the vests from Dianne. 
Dianne got these two vests from Crystal's online store (mommy to Zoe, Jett and Callie). She is a vendor here, so you can find her link in the vendor section. Check it out if you were interested. Crystal is a sweetie and nice to deal with; very helpful too, so she will help you pick the best size for Tobi:wub:



preciouspups said:


> Kat, is your family traveling with you or are you traveling alone with your two malts? Truly, I just simply admire you and the life you live and the life you give Snowy & Crystal. If you ever travel to southern Indiana (U.S.)...you be sure to put us on your itinerary! :thumbsup:


Thanks! I am thankful for every small thing - no matter how little, I am grateful! but really....My life is a combination of *good* and *bad* (or like the hat that Kerry found says "crap" :HistericalSmiley: ) Good stuff is what I like to share with the world in hope that it will make them happy! 

I find the best thing I have in this life is my faith in God! With it, I can go forward in good and bad times :wub: .... Of course the malts also help

I can't travel all alone with the malts. It is really not easy to do with 2 fluffs and only one human. I can do it with only one malt on my own, but two is harder. For sometime, I was with family, for others, I was with some friends. 

awwh thanks for the sweet invitation for a meet up :hugging: that will be fun .. I will give Cooper "high fives" if I met him *Kat looks at avater picture* :wub::wub:


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Ohhh I'll go look up crystals store now! We don't have any cool shops for cloths over here which is a shame!

You fell off a horse? Oh my goodness - glad you are on the mend now, and that you got cheered up with gifts for the malts! x


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

NIMaltese said:


> Ohhh I'll go look up crystals store now! We don't have any cool shops for cloths over here which is a shame!
> 
> You fell off a horse? Oh my goodness - glad you are on the mend now, and that you got cheered up with gifts for the malts! x


If you did get some new stuffs for Tobi, please doooo share :wub::wub:

yeah but that was way back in time - I am all good :thumbsup: ... just was trying to explain the second reason why the vests are very special to me. wont forget how extremely excited I and malts were when we saw them (malts spent lots of time, getting treats out of toys; was fun to watch) I didn't know that Dianne & Crystal sent them weeks before they arrived. They were a surprise that landed on us on the perfect timing:wub: that is one of the reasons why I love them.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kat, they look like they had a great summer traveling! Do you bring them on the airplane with you? 

They are more traveled than I am!:HistericalSmiley: Adorable video!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Aw Kat I love, love, love your videos, pictures, and stories of Snowy and Crystal :wub: They are so lucky that they get to travel all around and see lots of neat things and meet so many nice people and fluffs. Can't wait to see the next video!!!!!!!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I just found this thread Kat. What a great video of Snow & Crystals' vacation. I just loved it. They are both so cute and outgoing just like their Mom. I can't wait to see the next video.


----------

